# NC1 - NICO Resources



## System (10 January 2022)

NICO Resources Limited is an Australian company incorporated on 29 April 2021 for the purpose of pursuing various mining opportunities in the resources sector designed to add shareholder value by exploring, developing, evaluating, acquiring, and exploiting mineral resource project opportunities.

Since incorporation, the Company has agreed to acquire a 100% legal and beneficial interest in the nickel assets of Metals X consisting of the Wingellina (WA) and Claude Hills (SA) nickel projects, via the acquisition of 100% of the shares in Metals Exploration from Metals X.

The Central Musgrave Project (CMP) tenements comprise 3 main exploration licences, known as - Wingellina (WA), Claude Hill (SA) and Mt Davies (SA), an exploration licence covering the Lewis calcrete resource and three miscellaneous licences covering the defined water resources.

The Tenements host nickel-cobalt-scandium lateritic Mineral Resources in excess of 200 million tonnes, containing 1.95 million tonnes of nickel and 150 thousand tonnes of cobalt, along with a probable Ore Reserve of 164.8 million tonnes containing 1.56 million tonnes of Nickel and 123,000 tonnes of cobalt.

It is anticipated that NC1 will list on the ASX during January 2022.






						NiCo Resources Limited - Nico Resources
					






					www.nicoresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 January 2022)

*Listing date*11 January 2022 ; 12:30 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.nicoresources.com.au/
Ph: +61 8 9481 0389*Principal Activities*Mining Exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*NC1*Capital to be Raised*$12,000,000*Expected offer close date*17 December 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Blue Ocean Equities Pty Ltd & Marketech Online Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Managers)


----------



## Tropico (19 January 2022)

Starts trading at noon Sydney, 9am Perth.
Current match price 0.41, up 105% on the IPO 0.20.
Could be interesting.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2022)

Tropico said:


> Starts trading at noon Sydney, 9am Perth.
> Current match price 0.41, up 105% on the IPO 0.20.



It made it to market. Ignore the % gain number.


----------



## Country Lad (20 January 2022)

Listed at:                                            20 cents
Closed on first day yesterday :      36 cents
Currently:                                          62 cents


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2022)

Country Lad said:


> Listed at:                                            20 cents
> Closed on first day yesterday :      36 cents
> Currently:                                          62 cents



got a boost in Stockhead:
IPO Wrap: Investing in a battery metals IPO is the closest you’ll get to a sure thing right now​


----------



## TechnoCap (19 April 2022)

Another little top up by Director Rod Corps getting excited about the company up 25% today and in a nice bull run currently


----------



## TechnoCap (19 April 2022)

And whooska today really was a home run!!!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 April 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> And whooska today really was a home run!!!



based on .............. an Investor Presentation?

_1. Approvals – Mining and infrastructure agreement signed. EPA approval granted _
_2. Globally significant Nickel and Cobalt Resource in  tier 1 mining jurisdiction  with over over 1.5MT of contained Ni in RESERVES alone
3. Mining – Free dig, very low strip ratio, mining costs less than 5% of operating costs 
4. Simple  Metallurgy  perfectly suited to produce products for any markets - Stainless, Energy and Chemical 
5. Power – Gas availability confirmed, renewables alternatives to be explored Project water source confirmed - 40+ years supply_
_6. Nationally recognised Australian Critical Minerals Project Status (Cobalt)_


----------



## TechnoCap (19 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> based on .............. an Investor Presentation?
> 
> _1. Approvals – Mining and infrastructure agreement signed. EPA approval granted _
> _2. Globally significant Nickel and Cobalt Resource in  tier 1 mining jurisdiction  with over over 1.5MT of contained Ni in RESERVES alone
> ...




Not sure but I’m happy to repeat the same performance tomorrow but I know it’s not how to play the game or how it actually works


----------



## greggles (27 May 2022)

Nico Resources up almost 12% today with the nickel price moving north after bottoming out last week. NC1 could see some further gains in the short term if the nickel price continues to rally from here.


----------



## Miner (10 September 2022)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02547880-6A1102323?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

The CEO got flogging and has been investing a big chunk until then.
The flogging also stripped STI from the CEO. How long he is going to stay with the compnay ?


----------



## Miner (13 September 2022)

great announcement but market did not even blink price or volume wise.
Probably NC1 needs to commission Next Investors, Catalyst and alike pumpers to jack up the price.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02567196-6A1109244?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (7 October 2022)

Following PFS announcement market moved little until the following day some 20%.
I wonder with such a small working capital the company has to go for CR. So if the prices are kept at high before CR, then the issue price would be looking very attractive.
DNH.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 December 2022)

_up 25% to 90c. _

PFS confirms Wingellina as a *Tier 1 project capable of supplying decades of Nickel and Cobalt.* 

*Highlights*
• PFS confirms *Wingellina* to be a globally significant Tier 1 asset, characterised by its long life (initially 42 years based on current reserves), low cost (1st – 2nd quartile on global cost curve) and high operating margins (~50% to 60% EBITDA margin).
• Multi-generational Project with the potential to be one of Australia’s largest nickel-cobalt mines with a production of approximately 40,000tpa of contained nickel and 3,000tpa of contained cobalt based on current ore reserves.
• Market leading 95.3% renewable energy (wind turbines, solar PV farm and battery storage) providing majority of the power requirements. Proposal received from leading Independent Power Producer, Zenith Energy.


----------



## The Triangle (29 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _up 25% to 90c. _
> 
> PFS confirms Wingellina as a *Tier 1 project capable of supplying decades of Nickel and Cobalt.*
> 
> ...



...Down to 64.5c

Just like Hawsons and Sunrise Energy I don't think there is enough capital out there to develop the project ($3 billion AUD) and I wouldn't exactly trust a junior explorers cost estimate on a multi-billion-dollar project at the PFS level.   Even $500 m in contingency can get wiped out pretty quickly (but it's a fair number).    And all that effort for 18% IRR?  Na.  No thanks.  This is not a new discovery, doesn't matter how many times a company changes its name (cough, cough, two above...)  If a big player wanted it...  They'd of had it by now... and something like this really can only be developed by a big player which doesn't need to worry about running out of capital.


----------



## Miner (29 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> ...Down to 64.5c
> 
> Just like Hawsons and Sunrise Energy I don't think there is enough capital out there to develop the project ($3 billion AUD) and I wouldn't exactly trust a junior explorers cost estimate on a multi-billion-dollar project at the PFS level.   Even $500 m in contingency can get wiped out pretty quickly (but it's a fair number).    And all that effort for 18% IRR?  Na.  No thanks.  This is not a new discovery, doesn't matter how many times a company changes its name (cough, cough, two above...)  If a big player wanted it...  They'd of had it by now... and something like this really can only be developed by a big player which doesn't need to worry about running out of capital.
> 
> View attachment 151023



Look at the working capital. It's almost certain based on PFS, there will be a CR. DNH.
The company will look forward for a buyer probably at the finish line of FS in next 12 months. Has  the board got enough capability to complete a Ni project of $1 billion?

It's not an iron ore but a high process intensive plant.

For the IPO holders still current price is 3 times than they paid.


----------

